# Just Another Lighting Thread



## mittos (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon tall. I bought a home depot shop light and I am currently running:

1 Philips - Daylight Deluxe - 32 watt - 2750 lumens - 6500k - T8
1 Philips - Soft White - 32 watt - 2950 lumens - 3000k - T8

I have a two pack of each, if its better to run the daylight i'll swap the soft white out, or vice versa.

What do you guys think? I've tried reading those lighting threads about all the light specs but i'm still very lost.*c/p*


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

The 6500-6700k range is suppose to simulate the sun at midday the most than other bulbs, therefore we think of it as the best bulb to grow plants under.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

FW plants can't really utilize any light below 5500K, so I would swap out the 3000K for another of the 6kK's


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Are there plants in the tank?


----------

